# NPP influences



## arapahoepark (Jul 23, 2016)

Thrpugh my own reading of NPP material I have come to the same conclusion quite nicely summed up here:
http://michaeljkruger.com/whos-real...-a-deep-irony-in-the-new-perspective-on-Paul/



> While chiding reformed folks for being culturally bound, the NPP folks themselves seem influenced by their own cultural and theological climate.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for alerting us to this. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Thrpugh my own reading of NPP material I have come to the same conclusion quite nicely summed up here:
> http://michaeljkruger.com/whos-real...-a-deep-irony-in-the-new-perspective-on-Paul/
> 
> 
> ...



I think that is true of every exegete in the history of the church.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 30, 2016)

I come across a lot of cage stage new perspectivists.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> I come across a lot of cage stage new perspectivists.



I have, too. They are almost as bad as the Reformed Pub on Facebook.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2016)

Here is what I always ask/tell the cage stage NPP guys:

1. Where precisely do you disagree with Wright?
2. What other NPP guys besides Wright have you read?
3. What other major NT writers who aren't evangelicals have you read?

If they can't answer these questions, then they haven't really looked into the literature.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 30, 2016)

For fellow numbskulls on this board, who aren't familiar with the term, here is a Theopedia article describing 'Cage Stage' applied to new Calvinists. I assume the basic definition can be applied to New Perspective on Paul zealots.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> For fellow numbskulls on this board, who aren't familiar with the term, here is a Theopedia article describing 'Cage Stage' applied to new Calvinists. I assume the basic definition can be applied to New Perspective on Paul zealots.



You can apply it to any convertskii: Rad Trad Catholics, Eastern Orthodox, Theonomists.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 30, 2016)

It is a common excise if not sin whether the point of view is correct or the rankest error. It's why those for truth need to guard most against it.


----------

